# Blood in Stool



## cheermom4L (May 12, 2016)

I have 6 chicks in their brooder. The chicks range from 3 weeks to 6 weeks. I still have a heat lamp semi on them. Woke up this am and one of them has some blood in its stool. Any suggestions. Not sure what chick it is.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Immediately get Corid or sulfadimethoxine from the feed store and give to all. With the sick chick, either give her the medicated water by a tspoon on the side of the beak several times the first day. Also see if she'll eat some chicken feed and made to mush with the medicated water. Cocci can kill a chick quick and that is the most likely ailment that she has.


----------

